# Schwetty's "Best of 2011"



## Robin Usagani (Jan 4, 2012)

I wasn't really going to do best of 2011 because
A. 2011 was really my first year in wedding photography.. hell.. it was only my 2nd year learning photography.
B. Slim picking because I didnt do that many weddings (main shooter or 2nd)
C. My style has changed so much.  I am not that impressed with my shots I have done except from my last wedding. 
But.. wth... here they are (plus some engagement sessions).  I even showed my first wedding(not showing that many from my first because this is "best of" thread, they weren't very good LOL)!  CCs are welcome.  You wont hurt my feeling because.. really I know a lot of them are not that strong:











































































































*ADDED NON WEDDING/ENGAGEMENT PHOTOS*


----------



## mishele (Jan 4, 2012)

Great job, Babe!! I can't wait to see your work from 2012....=)


----------



## ghache (Jan 4, 2012)

Good stuff. 2012 is going to be a good year for you.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Great shots, Robin... happy people, and you show that!


----------



## Bend The Light (Jan 4, 2012)

Not that strong? Sheesh...I liked tham all very much (apart from the one with the couple in the distance on the hill...my first thought was they were "squaring up" for a fight...but I think it was just a kiss!  )

Nice set...good luck in 2012.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 4, 2012)

Love all of them! 2, 7, 10 and 14 take the cake for me


----------



## bazooka (Jan 4, 2012)

Love #5.... It's been quite a year for you.


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, honestly, I would have never guessed that you were in your first year of wedding photography. You seem to have great control of your camera. My only suggestion is that you find some more creative poses. What you've shown in the thread is really nice, don't get me wrong. But I think those types of images are seen quiet often. Maybe you could add some new poses/props to your current list of ideas to add a little more flare. Especially for younger couples. Great work!!!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful pics


----------



## Chris R (Jan 4, 2012)

I actually kind of hate you for being so good with it being only your 2nd year.But really, they are all enjoyable photos.


----------



## cguron (Jan 4, 2012)

excellent year!! I guarntee that 2012 will be even better.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 4, 2012)

I hope to one day take photo's like you.  Honestly, I always look forwards to viewing your threads.  Well done.


----------



## Cpi2011 (Jan 5, 2012)

Beautiful set of photography, there are some mind blowing photography......I love your shots very much.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Jan 5, 2012)

I think you've posted better before.  These are all great but I think there was an asian couple or family you shot in a park that was my favorite and none of them made it here.  I like the train shot but I love it as a moving image.  Thanks for posting and nice year of photos!


----------



## Helen B (Jan 5, 2012)

A lot of wedding photography, including the stuff I see in PDN, makes me want to throw up. Yours doesn't. That is a major achievement. Well done. It feels like you have a good rapport with the subjects and that lets them shine through, at least in the closer shots. They look like they are happy being themselves, and with their partner. They don't look like people in an artificial pose in an artificial situation, and you have avoided the cheesy nonsense. Thanks for giving me hope that all is not lost out there.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 5, 2012)

mishele said:


> Great job, Babe!! I can't wait to see your work from 2012....=)


 


ghache said:


> Good stuff. 2012 is going to be a good year for you.


 


cgipson1 said:


> Great shots, Robin... happy people, and you show that!


 


Bend The Light said:


> Not that strong? Sheesh...I liked tham all very much (apart from the one with the couple in the distance on the hill...my first thought was they were "squaring up" for a fight...but I think it was just a kiss!  )
> 
> Nice set...good luck in 2012.


 


jowensphoto said:


> Love all of them! 2, 7, 10 and 14 take the cake for me


 


bazooka said:


> Love #5.... It's been quite a year for you.



Thank you everyone!



GreatPhotoRace said:


> Wow, honestly, I would have never guessed that you were in your first year of wedding photography. You seem to have great control of your camera. My only suggestion is that you find some more creative poses. What you've shown in the thread is really nice, don't get me wrong. But I think those types of images are seen quiet often. Maybe you could add some new poses/props to your current list of ideas to add a little more flare. Especially for younger couples. Great work!!!


Believe me.. trying my best.  Cant wait to 2nd shoot a couple of weddings in 2 weeks.




2WheelPhoto said:


> Beautiful pics


:thumbup:



Chris R said:


> I actually kind of hate you for being so good with it being only your 2nd year.But really, they are all enjoyable photos.


Just look at photos from people you admire, dissect it.  Look at the background, sun position, strobe position etc.  That is all I did.  Thank you for the compliments.



cguron said:


> excellent year!! I guarntee that 2012 will be even better.


:thumbup:



D-B-J said:


> I hope to one day take photo's like you.  Honestly, I always look forwards to viewing your threads.  Well done.


Oh stop it.  Aim higher man.  I am nothing.



Cpi2011 said:


> Beautiful set of photography, there are some mind blowing photography......I love your shots very much.Thanks for sharing.


Thank you.



shootermcgavin said:


> I think you've posted better before.  These are all great but I think there was an asian couple or family you shot in a park that was my favorite and none of them made it here.  I like the train shot but I love it as a moving image.  Thanks for posting and nice year of photos!


I didnt include the family photo favorites.  I will revise the original post.



Helen B said:


> A lot of wedding photography, including the stuff I see in PDN, makes me want to throw up. Yours doesn't. That is a major achievement. Well done. It feels like you have a good rapport with the subjects and that lets them shine through, at least in the closer shots. They look like they are happy being themselves, and with their partner. They don't look like people in an artificial pose in an artificial situation, and you have avoided the cheesy nonsense. Thanks for giving me hope that all is not lost out there.


Thank you Helen.  That means a lot.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 5, 2012)

OK, added non wedding photos.  Thanks to everyone who takes time looking at the photos and commenting.


----------



## GnipGnop (Jan 5, 2012)

24 looks delicious. It that sea salt or kosher in the shaker?


----------



## PictureBox (Jan 5, 2012)

Truely inspirational work. Any words would be an understatement. just flat out _amazing._


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 5, 2012)

You've had a busy year! Very nice work.


----------



## twocolor (Jan 6, 2012)

I found myself nodding at each image thinking "yup, that was one of my favorites of Schwetty's too" Great compilation! Great photos!  Here's to 2012!


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for this Robin, as I'm an aspiring wedding/portrait photographer. Your work is highly inspiring to me.. hoping I can maybe get up to this standard someday! :thumbup:


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a few critiques...

1. Too soft, no contrast

2. Again, blurry, keep trying at the panning shots, they are hard to do

3. More contrast, they blend in too much with the forest, she looks pissed off

4. I like the concept, would have cloned out the SUV at the end of the street, shot is too far to really see any of the people, maybe burn them a tad and give them a little more contrast so you can make out some of their details.

5. Too much dead space, I know you are following rule of thirds but there is not enough subject in this.

6.  Bride's nose looks like it has suntan lotion on it. Tweek the contrast a little, try to get rid of the super white nose

7. Nice color in the sky....who are those people standing on the hill? Can't tell, they are too dark and far away.

8. I like this one, maybe just a little more saturation

9. I like the train running by in the background. Tad more contrast again.

10.  Not a fan of this one, JMO

11. Good lighting, great pose, great expression

12. Nice cake shot.

13. I like it except for the woman in the left. Cropping would be too tight and cut off some of the bride's arm, swinging out into the aisle a little more would have helped that. Cloning her out might not be too hard.

14. Good lighting, nice colors, kind of wish the groom was looking at the camera and the bride was looking at him

15. Needs to be closer. Can't make out the bride and groom. Otherwise technically good

16. I am not a fan of this one. Too many branches in the way. Otherwise good concept

17. No. The veil is too much in the way, looks too soft, underexposed.

18. I like this one. Maybe a little bit of a tighter crop

19. Good expression, very pretty bride, in focus, maybe a little less red on the left.

20. The light from the windows is too blown out, you can't see the details in the dress.

21. Again, too many branches in the way of his face but I like the concept.

22. Needs a tighter crop, all my eye goes to is the massive amount of red around the couple

23. Too blown out, maybe burn the family or something to bring their details out. Good focus otherwise.

24. Again, too blow out. I know snow is hard to work with. 

25. I like this one. Good contrast between the main subject and the background

26. Great colors, great focus, excellent candid shot

27. Again, great colors, great focus. I think this was your best shoot

28. Baby sacrifice? Not loving the idea. Focus is on the bowl, not the baby's eyes.

29. Hmm..babies in places where they should NOT be. I see a pattern. Sorry, don't like this one. Technically the focus and lighting is good.

30. I like this one, good expression, casual pose, good contrast between subject and background, good exposure and saturation.

31. Maybe bump up saturation a tad but other than that looks great

32. The reflection on her leg from the water is not flattering, it looks a little like cellulite even though I know it's not.

33. Good expression, great focus and colors, watch the cropping of limbs.

34. Good colors but her left foot is missing...

35. I really like this one, very Vogue.

36. I like her face in this one, but it looks like she has no legs

37. Unnatural pose. Sorry, not a fan of this one.

38. Excellent macro, nice reflection in the drop

39. Again, great macro

40. Great wildlife shot, don't have many of those animals around here

41. I really like this one too.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Trolls. They come in every shape, size, and affiliation.


----------



## ang1995 (Jan 8, 2012)

I wanna be like you when I grow up!  These are awesome!!


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 8, 2012)

I am not a troll, I am giving him feedback. Funny how he can do it to others and it is okay.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

KAikens318 said:
			
		

> I am not a troll, I am giving him feedback. Funny how he can do it to others and it is okay.



Gang talk.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 8, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> KAikens318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got it. I'm in an elite gang of photographers hell bent on giving people useful feedback instead of feedback filled with douchebag comments and non-constructive words. Everyone watch out.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

KAikens318 said:
			
		

> You got it. I'm in an elite gang of photographers hell bent on giving people useful feedback instead of feedback filled with douchebag comments and non-constructive words. Everyone watch out.



Really? And I am Madonna.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh cool, you are an over the hill hag who just won't give up. Nice to know.


----------



## MissCream (Jan 8, 2012)

Love them, like always. Great job  

FWIW #1 is not soft....


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 8, 2012)

lol, I just took the time to look these over.....love them. I see you've accomplished some techniques I find abstract in other's work, the peering through OOF elements are well done. The baby salad and book end is really cute, got to love the expressions.


----------



## Edsport (Jan 8, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Trolls. They come in every shape, size, and affiliation.


Not sure why you would call him a troll. The OP asked for CC and KAikens318 gave it. Was it wrong for him/her to give it?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

KAikens318 said:
			
		

> Oh cool, you are an over the hill hag who just won't give up. Nice to know.



And you are just a d bag how ever old you are.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 8, 2012)

I can say the same for your buddy there. And now I'm done.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Edsport said:
			
		

> Not sure why you would call him a troll. The OP asked for CC and KAikens318 gave it. Was it wrong for him/her to give it?



In this case it's not entirely from the heart in my opinion. Its part of a group that does not 'like' Schwetty. So not entirely genuine then... We want genuine CC, right?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

KAikens318 said:
			
		

> I can say the same for your buddy there. And now I'm done.



I rest my case. And glad you are done.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 8, 2012)

CCs are welcome. You wont hurt my feeling because.. really I know a lot of them are not that strong:

I gave genuine CC. Did I say I hated them all and that they were all crap? No. I gave CC and even told him I liked some of them and why they were really good. If I was out for a vendetta I would have said they were all terrible and written "Not the best of 2011 by far" like he did. But I didn't. I gave honest feedback. Sorry that you didn't like it.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jan 8, 2012)

KAikens318 said:


> CCs are welcome. You wont hurt my feeling because.. really I know a lot of them are not that strong:
> 
> I gave genuine CC. Did I say I hated them all and that they were all crap? No. I gave CC and even told him I liked some of them and why they were really good. If I was out for a vendetta I would have said they were all terrible and written "Not the best of 2011 by far" like he did. But I didn't. I gave honest feedback. Sorry that you didn't like it.



Give it a rest.  I don't need defending, although I appreciate the sentiment.  No reason for any drama to come into this thread.  It's simply not necessary.  It's just an internet forum.

As far as Schwetty's pics, I see he added some, so I'll spend some time with some C&C tomorrow.  Try not to get this thread closed by then.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 8, 2012)

I wasn't trying to bring drama, I was honestly giving some CC, just like I do with others.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

KAikens318 said:
			
		

> CCs are welcome. You wont hurt my feeling because.. really I know a lot of them are not that strong:
> 
> I gave genuine CC. Did I say I hated them all and that they were all crap? No. I gave CC and even told him I liked some of them and why they were really good. If I was out for a vendetta I would have said they were all terrible and written "Not the best of 2011 by far" like he did. But I didn't. I gave honest feedback. Sorry that you didn't like it.



They are not my photos, so I have nothing to like or not like. I thought you were done... You one of those last word types that just can't ever be done???


----------



## Edsport (Jan 8, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Edsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's entitled to his opinion whether we agree to them or not and i think he did a pretty good job. Assuming the CC's is not from the heart is no reason to call him a troll, you should be sure of it and not assume... Anyways, just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## Destin (Jan 8, 2012)

EXCELLENT collection man! LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Edsport said:
			
		

> He's entitled to his opinion whether we agree to them or not and i think he did a pretty good job. Assuming the CC's is not from the heart is no reason to call him a troll, you should be sure of it and not assume... Anyways, just my 2 cents worth...



Stick around and then you will learn who is true and who is not. We can nit pick photos to the nth degree, but show me perfect ones first. Then after all those perfect ones as base lines, those who have achieved that quantity of near perfect shots in 2011can certainly come here and nit pick to the nth degree others who are working hard to accomplish more over this past year and this new one. 

Think Sniper Fire....


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 8, 2012)

Eeek.. Just finished watching the Broncos beat the Steelers. GO BRONCOS! KAikens, I really think you misunderstood what I was saying on the CC for Kerb. When I said not "best of" material, doesnt mean the shot is necessarily bad. I would have delivered those shots to the client. Perhaps put it in an album somewhere to make the set stronger. I was just trying to say a photo of bottles of wine isnt really a "best of" material. If I client ask for my best shots, I give them the "steak" and not the "mash potato". There is no way I would show them mostly detail shots. If I did show it, I would not show same ring twice and definitely wont show 50% of my "best" shots with ring shots.  If the title wasnt "Best of", perhaps I would have CCed it differently.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jan 8, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Eeek.. Just finished watching the Broncos beat the Steelers. GO BRONCOS! KAikens, I really think you misunderstood what I was saying on the CC for Kerb. When I said not "best of" material, doesnt mean the shot is necessarily bad. I would have delivered those shots to the client. Perhaps put it in an album somewhere to make the set stronger. I was just trying to say a photo of bottles of wine isnt really a "best of" material. If I client ask for my best shots, I give them the "steak" and not the "mash potato". There is no way I would show them mostly detail shots. If I did show it, I would not show same ring twice and definitely wont show 50% of my "best" shots with ring shots.  If the title wasnt "Best of", perhaps I would have CCed it differently.



You guys definitely put up an amazing finish.  Heck, half way through I was rooting for the Broncos and getting upset that they couldn't put the Steelers away.  That backward pass/fumble call was absolute crap and just about cost them the game.  Either way, spectacular finish.

As far as my photos, like I said, it's not really a big deal to me.  Personally, I like the detail shots and want to get better at them.  It's something I enjoy.  Obviously, you know I took thousands more during the ceremony and at the reception.  I could have easily not shown any detail shots.  I just sat at my computer, had a few beers, and went though review mode in Bridge.  Those just happened to be the ones I picked to process.  

Again, no worries.  I still default back to the first PM you sent me this year.  It's time to give all of this a rest...

Regards,
George


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the detailed critiques KAikens318.   Maybe you should do best of 2011 too.  You should have enough to do one.
EpixStudiosNH : Weddings | SmugMug



KAikens318 said:


> I have a few critiques...
> 
> 1. Too soft, no contrast
> 
> ...


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice work Schwetty! Pics look great. I'm sure 2012 will be a great year for you for photography.

I have to LOL at the way all threads seem to take the route of someone getting offended and arguing back and forth! So much drama...probably the effects of watching too much reality tv


----------



## bell (Jan 9, 2012)

Great start, wonderful collection. All the best in 2012. Keep up the great work.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 9, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Thanks for the detailed critiques KAikens318.   Maybe you should do best of 2011 too.  You should have enough to do one.
> EpixStudiosNH : Weddings | SmugMug



I have plenty to do a Best of however, most of them would not be wedding photos. Weddings are not my best by far, I need better equipment to make weddings the best of the best of my portfolio. Mine would be sports, detail shots, animals, and food.


----------



## RDTague_Studios (Jan 9, 2012)

With me being new to this forum, I don't want to be tagged as a troll who is only about kicking others photo's. There is one thing that most cannot understand. Everyone has different styles! There are things I dislike about photo's that others really like. If everyone mentored under the same "Master Photographer", then, eventually, all photo's would look alike. Thankfully, that's not the case. However, there are things that just cannot be ignored, unless it's for "art" purposes, such as miss focusing, distracting things in the frame and straightening problems.

That said, I really like your work and you have a nice set of photo's...especially for this only being your 2nd year. However, there are things I see in your photo's that I don't really care for. Not saying they are bad, just not my thing. Please, take this as a CC, not a kick in the mouth.

1. Seems flat. Maybe try a light behind for separation.
2. Nice pan, but a little too fast on the pan for a sharp subject.
3. Lighting on faces inconsistent. A key light would have really made this one pop.
4. This would make a nice 10x30. Cropped like this:






 However, I would PS the truck out.
8. I would have brought his left shoulder around towards her. And used his right hand to make some type of connection to her.
9. Nice concept. I'd remove the 4 black things on the right. It looks like the hand of a gremlin is creeping in.
14. Needs to be straightened.
15. Is nice, but just too far away.
20. NICE :thumbup:
23. Seems soft.
24. Missed focus a touch. Would make a nice smaller print, though.
26. Nice fun one. I'd straighten it, however.
29. Nice idea. I don't like the vignetting...but that's just me.
30. Missed focus
31. Missed focus.
33. I would have brought her left shoulder around. Just me, though!
34. Eyes seem really deep.
35. Nice. :thumbup:
All of the macro work is nice, too.

2011 was your learning year. 2012 will be a good year for you. Remember, look up, down, right, then left...twice! Then squeeze the shutter.


----------



## RDTague_Studios (Jan 9, 2012)

KAikens318 said:


> I have plenty to do a Best of however, most of them would not be wedding photos. Weddings are not my best by far, I need better equipment to make weddings the best of the best of my portfolio. Mine would be sports, detail shots, animals, and food.



Your food shots are awesome! Makes me hungry. No joking! And that's what food photo's are suppose to do!


----------

